# Sabaton - Screaming Eagles (2010)



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2011)

To the German Commander - "Nuts!"

[yt]kJVkE14kjhE[/yt]





Official video for Screaming Eagles, taken from the album "Coat Of Arms" (Nuclear Blast 2010)


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure I approve of using cinematic footage of warfare for music videos ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2011)

As to the music ...

The guitar work was good but for crying out loud, lose the double bass-drums.  It was never fabulous and now it's a cliche.  Also, get Doro to do the singing and this will be massively better :tup:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2011)

Ironically....they covered Fur Immer.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2011)

:chuckles:  I'm not surprised.  Other than the double-kick their 'sound' did put me in mind of Warlock.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2011)

Sabaton's been in continuous play in my car stereo the last oh, 6 months. With the exception of 1 cd I like almost everything they did.  Must be the historical aspects.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 16, 2011)

Big fan of their interpretation of "The Art of War".  Lots of nice Sun Tzu quotes between songs.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 16, 2011)

I like it...

I still think "Nuts" is one of the best historic statements.


----------



## Namii (Jun 16, 2011)

Good music. I like Sabaton.. and Doro.  I used to have Sabaton playing on my mp3 player all day when I worked at a hotel cleaning rooms. Kept me going.
I listen to those and Manowar, Metallica, Dragonforce.....etc on the drive to training.


----------

